

Ask HN: Programming for a touch screen interface? - mgallivan

HN,<p>In the past, I've been entirely a software programmer and haven't come close to the fence between software and hardware. However, I would now like to experiment with some ideas that would utilize a touch interface.<p>I shy away from utilizing an iPhone or a laptop's touchpad, though. Are there feasible ways to acquire a touch screen with USB connection - or is there a (relatively) cheap way to create a resistive touchscreen with little prior knowledge?
======
CyberFonic
There are several multi-touch screens on the market. Last time I looked, Dell
had a 20" one. HP too. With Windows 8 coming on the market, I would suspect
that there will be many more.

You might also want to look at the various Point-of-sale suppliers - they all
have touch screens. Seems between 15" and 20" are the most common.

